# Biggest Saugeye



## topwater

Mine isn't very big, but I am just getting in to this species, so I hope to (I mean I will) contribute to this thread again in the future. I thought this could be just as interesting as biggest walleye, 'cause I know there's a lot of hardcore saugeye guys out there.
This was only 19", but it's still a cool pic, these things are gorgeous


----------



## Tiny Tim

I got one 10lb.1oz.out of Piedmont a few years ago.Was using a #7 Perch colored shadrap at 1am,cranking shale points.Got it mounted on the frontroom wall across from a 10lb.5oz.Walleye I got out of Salt Fork.


----------



## riverKing

26in out of the lmr, i didnt bother with the biggest walleye because i think i am the only person in ohio who has never fished erie, but for grins, 28in walleye out of a whitewater river trib, and biggest sauger a few in the 21-22in range also from the lmr. i just need to head up and fish alum so i can get myself a 30in saugeye


----------



## Big Joshy

ive caught 3 in the 26 inch range. two out of indian on crappie jigs (on purpose not fishing for crappie) and one out of buckeye through the ice on a buckshot rattle spoon and minnow. All were released.

lost one in the 27-28 range that I hooked at deer creek spillway on a blue and silver HJ-12.

its kinda funny that fish ohio saugeye is 21 inches. I think they should up it to about 23.


----------



## Zfish

Big Joshy, 

I think I was there at Buckeye the day you got that one it was a nice fish. My biggest Saugeye came from Delaware Dam. I was wading under the spill way early January a couple years ago. I dont remember the length but took it and had it weighed. Weighed in @ 8lbs 2 oz  I havent landed anything bigger than 5lbs on the ice yet. Maybe this year will be the year !


----------



## misfit

8/10/04 hoover 
hopkins no equal spoon
28 inches ,just shy of 9 pounds.


----------



## fishslim

Biggest Saugeye 12lbs out of Indian Lake at the Doughnut shop on a jig late Febuary just after ice was off. Have 10 over 10 pounds all but one from Indian. Still trying for that state record swimming at Indian


----------



## tcba1987

My PB was from Clendening on a gold and green 3/8 oz Vibe-E ..............she weighed in at 8 lbs 14 oz


----------



## JIG

Dont think the other northern lakes have any.


----------



## fishing_marshall

26inches 7lbs from Tappan last June. 3/8oz black and white vibee.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

A couple years back I caught one 23" maybe 3lbs or so on a black/silver Rapala floater #7 I believe, caught her on the Scioto.


----------



## Columbusslim31

I'm still new to saugeye fishing as I've only caught four saugeye total, but I'm still proud of my PB at 17". Caught at Hoover on a jig and twister.


----------



## crittergitter

I don't have a picture of it, but my best is 24.5" and the weight would be a guess at approx 5 lbs. I have had 2 bigger on the end of the line and could not close the deal. One time at Delaware I was without a net and the sucker swam right out of my hand after the jig fell out of it's mouth. I know that fish would have gone 7 lbs or so, but that's why they call it fishing?

CG


----------



## seethe303

my biggest saugeye went 22". also my first Fish Ohio. I caught it from Hoover from shore on a jig/twister a few weeks ago. 

here is the pic:


----------



## Net

Caught this 25"er out of Alum last Sunday and lost her twin sister at the boat a few minutes later. My biggest saugeye was just shy of 8lbs caught at Alum in 2001. I haven't uploaded that pic yet.


----------



## EE

The one on the far left (around 24") is an inch or so bigger than the one to the far right, but I don't have a picture of my biggest saugeye. It was about 27" and I released it.


----------



## Net

Cool pic eric. I for one can appreciate how tuff it is to hook up with multiple FO's in one outing. The feeding window for the big girls seems to slam shut as fast as it opens.


----------



## JIG

Nice pic! Tough to get a few for sure. You can catch 50 smaller fish but a fish over 5# is hard to come buy. Deffinetly got to put the time in.


----------



## Weatherby

Caught one several years ago out of the GMR that was 31". I would guess someone else has taken her home with them by now.


----------



## EE

Net said:


> The feeding window for the big girls seems to slam shut as fast as it opens.


Yep, no question about it. Some years it's better than others, we'll see what the next month or so has in store. By the way, great looking fish! Nice and healthy, I bet she tasted good!


----------



## ying6

I took both of those pictures!!
Not sure what that says about me, except I am at least in the right spot!


----------



## Net

I don't post pics of grass fish or bucket fish but I do have a photo of you holding a nice LM bass though . 
(ROTFL, I couldn't resist)


----------



## fishslim

Ouch!! That hurt!  I guess i will have to wake the family up to take my picture holding them from now on!!


----------



## Net

Aww troy, I was just giving mike a hard time. I know you don't have your own personal camera boy...maybe I can loan him out sometime.

I did manage to find a pic of ying6 holding something other than a LM bass. 26.5" saugeye from Alum. I don't believe this was his personal best though:











Me with my personal best saugeye:


----------



## ying6

You guys are funny, Terry I think you meant coolers... as I have a couple shots of fish in coolers, one made people mad at me because I actually kept 1 fish, well here are a few from last year I caught.. notice the cooler shots. Also I noticed my head was cut off in the picture of the saugeye. Nice touch!


----------



## Net

Bucket fish...cooler fish...same thing. How big was that saugeye you lost last year after about a half hour battle? You called me and I thought someone had died...


----------



## ying6

Fish I lost last year... hurts to think about it. Problem I have is I don't bring a net with me. So, I normally scoop them out of the water with my free hand. The fish I lost, I couldn't fit my hand or forearm around. I touched it, and it made a quick move and I watched my lure fly through the air in slow motion. then the fish just sat there and gently dropped back into the dark................. bet you can't guess where I will be fishing tonight!
As for multiple FO's, one night EE and I caught 15 or so of them. I believe we kept 10 and have a picture somewhere on here.


----------



## Net

That's one of those fishing irony things. Catch a normal sized saugeye and it takes 10-15 mins of surgical skill to remove all the treble hooks. Catch the fish of a lifetime and it's holding onto one hook by the skin of it's lip. I guess that's what keeps us coming back again and again. Good luck this weekend... I'm outta here.


----------



## rattletraprex

Here's a couple from last spring. We've caught many up to 8lbs. Haven't gotten the big ones yet but know they're in there.


----------



## captnroger

29" 9lber out of Alum Creek in 1995, caught on a shad pattern shad rap.


----------



## bruce

31 1/4 12lb 6oz on 1/8 oz jig chart from hoover in 2005.


----------



## Net

bruce said:


> 31 1/4 *12lb 6oz* on 1/8 oz jig chart from hoover in 2005.


Slap some pics up here boy! Didn't realize I was sitting across from a legend last saturday .


----------



## misfit

> Didn't realize I was sitting across from a legend last saturday


LOL.me neither.
but i don't know which one was you 
i remember reading about that one.was a pig for sure:B


----------



## SwollenGoat

Wow pig is right! Would love to see pics. And here i was going to mention my petite 23.5" hoover 'eye. (I must be fishing in the wrong spot. )


----------



## Orlando

Biggest saugeye I have was 6lb 9oz on Indian casting vibes, caught one just over 5lbs ice fishing took my buddy back to the same spot and he caught one through the ice 6lbs 6oz


----------



## All Eyes

28 1/2" 7+ pounds. Caught Feb. 22nd 1993 down from Atwood spillway.


----------



## saugmon

26.5" and over 6 lbs :T a couple years ago. It started out being a snag on a typical Indian Lake stump. After swinging to the other end of the stump,the bomber freed up. Then the 6lber nailed it. That bugger was hiding in the stump.










I had a hold of a hawg saugeye 4 yrs ago. It took me to the bottom of 6' of water for a short time. Then started thrashing furiously. After a minute of thrashing,my bomber popped up to the surface. A 6lb saugeye doesn't even come close to fighting like that hawg did.


----------

